# So now I gotta Wax my arms too??



## SwtValina (Jul 24, 2006)

So I never really thought twice about my arm hair, I thought it was no big deal. I mean I shave all the "necessary" areas but never cared about my arms. But recently I find more and more people talking about getting their arms waxed. My aunt even made a comment to me about it. And seriosly, I am NOT even that hairy. Then I started noticing other women's arms and realized that like everyone's arms are hairless! Have I been out of the loop? Since when is having some hair on your arms and being in a t-shirt as bad as hairy legs and shorts?


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 24, 2006)

I have hairy arms but the hairs are not that long and thick just like on the legs. So the easiest way is to bleach them.

I do it every2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## pieced (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think you should anything to please others, if it's bothering you, then do something. I have so much hair on my arms, I can french braid them, but I don't do anything about it, it doesn't bother me...


----------



## canelita (Jul 24, 2006)

IMO this is a personal choice you shouldn't let anybody tell you what to do with your body. I do wax my arms, at first was curiosity to try a drugstore kit and now I can't stand seeing hair on my arms.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 24, 2006)

a friend of mine waxed her arms in high school but it was really weird when it would grow back and she would have arm stubble.....


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 24, 2006)

i bleach my arms, but only because I want to!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 24, 2006)

If it makes you happy then go for it, but you shouldn't feel like you have to change your appearance on the account of other people.


----------



## Annia (Jul 25, 2006)

Arm hair is legal! lol




I am fortunate enough that I do not have hairy arms.

You know today I was looking at women's arms because of your comment. And you are right, I have seen women going nude with their arms.

Strange that I never noticed.. well I guess that means no one really notices arm hair so why get them waxed? HEHE =P


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

Only wax them if you want to. The hair fairy blessed me twice and I haven't waxed mine. I'd have to have a crock pot sized wax burner to remove all of the hair from my body and I'm just not that motivated.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't personally recommend shaving or waxing your arms. I used to shave my arms WAY long ago because I felt too hairy! (Lucky for me the hair actually didn't grow in any thicker!) Needless to say, when it was cold, my arms HURT because there wasn't any hair to protect the arm and keep it warm, so to speak... I definitely learned my lesson there!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* I don't think you should anything to please others, if it's bothering you, then do something. I have so much hair on my arms, I can french braid them, but I don't do anything about it, it doesn't bother me...




Maybe I'm weird, but I kind of like the hair on my arms. It's not coarse or thick, like a dude's arm hair, but quite fine eventhough it's dark. I don't really care, and honestly, I don't think people notice it. Unless they have some sort of hair-phobia. I thought about waxing it once, but that's just more time and upkeep over something that I don't think twice about to begin with.


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't mind my arm hair at all! I've noticed that women who shave it when the hair starts growing back in it does look super weird! It also to me looks a little weird to not have any hair on the arms.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok guys, so I caved!



I reached for the Nair this morning and said adios to my arm hair. In general, I really dislike Nair because it's smelly and burny but luckily I got the 3minute formula. I gotta tell you, it's so wierd. I feel like I have the arms of a five year old because they are sooo smooth. I can't really decide if I like it or not though. I'm just not used to it. On a plus side, I discovered 3 new beauty marks which I guess were hidden underneath my "forest", lol.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 25, 2006)

I personally am not bothered by my arm hair...


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

I dont shave my arm hair at all.. It light and you can barely see it.


----------



## shockn (Jul 25, 2006)

Ugh omg people do this? Ive never heard of it haha. I dunno I might think it stranger if you were hairless on your arms that actually having hair :/


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 25, 2006)

I shave my arms, backs of hands, and knuckles too. I started doing this after reading RuPaul's autobiography. He gives the best beauty tips ever in his book. I love the smoothness. I don't get stubble after. It looks great too!


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2006)

when I went to an american high school I first realized this. this one girl shaved her arms (she was a blonde so how much hair could she have had? LOL). I thought that was soo weird.

my bf shaves his hands+arms sometimes and I HATE IT!!! I think I already kinda got him to not do it that often anymore and I hope he wonÂ´t ever do it again one day. the stubble is sooo uncomfortable and scratchy. heÂ´s not that hairy at all so I donÂ´t know what the deal is.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I dont shave my arm hair at all.. It light and you can barely see it. ditto! x


----------



## geebers (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a lot of arm hair and I personally could care less. I caved a few years ago and waxed ... but to be honest... what a waste of good money. My arm hair has never really affected my appearance except maybe snide comments from someone else (go screw em is what I say)!

I did however get excited over my epilator a few weeks ago and epilated my arm...so then for balance I had to epilate the other one. I don't recommend that. It's slowly growing in now.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 25, 2006)

I used to shave my arms, it used to bother me, but now it bothers me if I dont have arm hair. My great-grandmother used to singe her arm hair on the stove top to get rid of it, just a weird fun fact, lol. I dated a weightlifter in college, and ya know how they shave off all their body hair, well all the prickliness made me not like shaving my arms or dating another weightlifter guy again


----------



## Gracey Claire (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't mine hair on my arms at all. The hairs on my arm are very light, I guess if they were dark it would bother me. Do it only if you want to not because of what other thinks about you.


----------



## monniej (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa*




Maybe I'm weird, but I kind of like the hair on my arms. It's not coarse or thick, like a dude's arm hair, but quite fine eventhough it's dark. I don't really care, and honestly, I don't think people notice it. Unless they have some sort of hair-phobia. I thought about waxing it once, but that's just more time and upkeep over something that I don't think twice about to begin with.

ditto!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 29, 2006)

To be honest, my arms are pretty hairy. It never bothered me, but then again I am blonde and the hairs are pretty light. I think my arms would look WEIRD with no hair! I can't imagine how icky it would feel growing back.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jul 30, 2006)

I started waximg my arms when I was 15. I was never hairy, never had a lot of hair on my arms, and it wasnt dark, it was long, and I hated it. So i decided to wax them myself. Not to sound sadistic(sp?) but there wasnt that much pain, it was almost a pleasurable pain. I've waxed my arms ever since, and with me, the more often I wax, the less hair grows in.

It was my personal preference. I also wax my hair on my hands and knuckles. I am waxing everything tonight, and I may even wax my feet (i have some hair there). Its all a preference. I only like hair on my head, eyebrows and eyelashes.


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 3, 2006)

I think shaving makes it prickly. I used Nair and it's not too bad.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 3, 2006)

I use a cream to get rid of it, it works well and last about 1-2 weeks!


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

when you bleach it what do you do is it like normal hair bleach or do they have a certain bleach to use oh your arm. where do you get it?


----------



## Nicky13 (Aug 3, 2006)

I wax my arms but only b/c it's really ahiry... if it wasn't as much I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## vav (Aug 7, 2006)

I epilate mine, no one told me to, i just like it..


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

I am already naturally almost hairless, so I don't worry about this. However, when I did start going to school as a child, I was really shocked to see how hairy most people actually are. The neck, chest, _even the hands and feet &amp; fingers and toes_!

Just because I like my men to mirror me, I prefer them not too hairy at all. I just think body hair looks unkept. I am used to seeing hairless bodies in my family, so as a result, that's how I prefer it to be.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2006)

its a personal decision. you don't have to wax if you don't want to. you can lighten arm

hair( jolen) or use a dipilitory ( like nair) to dissolve excess hair ( if u believe u need to)


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2006)

my hairs are really long, so they are very noticeable and every once in a while it bothers me. I shave it from time to time, not too often though, cause they seem to grow slower than those on my legs. I never got stubble from it.


----------



## Sarahdipity (Aug 19, 2006)

I think I am going to try waxing my arms this winter, that way I can wear long sleeves if I don't like it. My hair is dark, but it only bothers me occassionally. I would never shave my arms, I too have felt many shaved arms in my day and it totally turned me off. I think waxing the hair would be better as stubble goes, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't waste your money and don't destroy your arms with ingrown hair etc.Bleach the hair on your arms!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 21, 2006)

It only took me once to figure I'd never remove my arm hair again. I shaved mine. I couldn't imagine torturing myself with wax. My hair is VERY light and not noticeable, but I don't think I'd do it unless I had man hair on my arms.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to bleach my arm hair, because my sister started doing it, but then I just switched to shaving. I don't like hair I guess!


----------



## Annia (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* my hairs are really long, so they are very noticeable and *every once in a while it bothers me*. I shave it from time to time, not too often though, cause they seem to grow slower than those on my legs. I never got stubble from it. I still think you're cute!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 21, 2006)

This is something i have never thought about before.I've just had a look at my arms and even though i am very dark i can see very few hairs, just a sort of light down,uide say that the hair was not noticable.But if something bothered me ide definaltey do something about it.I can see why some people would wax their arms,we wax almost everyhwere else.


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 21, 2006)

I have never seen this. I don't know whether to laugh or not (sorry to anyone who does it, not trying to offend). But Geez. I have never noticed hairless arms b4 so I must agree with the poster above about it not being that important (to me) if I cant notice it. I just don't think I could ever put up with the maintenance of that.


----------



## macky (Aug 23, 2006)

i shave my arms hair


----------



## CrazyPixie (Apr 17, 2007)

I shave my arms like, twice a year. The hairs on my arms get really long, like 3cm or so. Lucky enough, they are very light so not that noticeble. But in the summer when the light makes it all visibile, it bothers me. It grows back really slow, so I don't need to worry about it that much.


----------



## katana (Apr 17, 2007)

I remember back in HS, one of my best gal pals, shaved her arms.....I didn't realize it until one day, I rubbed against her arm, and could feel the stubble.....

Kinda felt weird.....I don't know if I'd do it......She said she has been for years.....the following week, I started paying attention to other's arms....and asking a few girls from gym class......seems it was actually quite a popular thing to do....

Mines a little dark and long, maybe I'll try bleaching.....I'm not for getting in grown hairs.....ouch and yuck!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

well, I work at a gym, and I have to say, accidentally brushing up against a guy at the counter with arm stubble is FRIGGEN SCARY! personally i prefer soft arm hair to crazy stubble. Major major turn off. From a distance I think the lack of hair looks good, and I don't really have anything against it, but I wouldn't really like to go out with someone with shaved or waxed arms.. the feel of it is really creepy. But hey, if it makes you uncomfortable, then I reckon go for it, especially if arm stubble doesn't freak you out, lol! I think I'm alone in that one!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldnt so that. lol


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 17, 2007)

When I was around 15 I went through this thing where I totally despised any body hair and would shave it all off, everything below the neck pretty much. I don't really remember how much hair I had on my arms, because I've been shaving it since then. I usually do it whenever I remember [which is around one a week, I guess], because my arm hair is light blonde and really soft, so I don't get a stubbly/prickly feeling. It doesn't grow as fast as leg hair, either... so it's not a huge deal for me.

I don't think it's necessary to get rid of the hair on your arms. You shouldn't do it just because someone told you to, or if you feel pressured to because everyone else is doing it. If you want to, then go for it, but don't let other people tell you how you should keep your body hair! LOL.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 17, 2007)

i shave the hair under my arms, but apart from that, i kinda like my arms the way they look.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 17, 2007)

Honey, my arms are my last worry as long as the parts that truly should be shaved or waxed are taken care of...it's all good.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

I tried shaving once, years ago, but I don't know, I felt uncomfortable with the stubble part.

my arm hair is kind of dark, but my arm is tanned too, so I haven't thought too much about doing it again.


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2007)

I wax my arms sometimes in summer. I have light hair but its long. No one seems to notice though so..


----------



## chocobon (Apr 17, 2007)

I wax my arms and legs because Ilike the smooth feeling,but I don't think I have to cuz my arm hair isn't even visible but I just like doin it!!


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to shave my arms. However, my boyfriend mentioned the hair stubble bugged his


----------



## SalJ (Apr 19, 2007)

We had to do it when I was training at college. I didn't like it on me at all, it just looked wrong not having any hair there!!

Unless it really bothers you, don't worry about it!!


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

one should wax their required areas its seems gud and more sensational at all


----------



## russianred (Apr 19, 2007)

i wax! fair skin and dark hair don't go together anywhere on the body!!!


----------



## Saje (Apr 19, 2007)

My SO would kill me if I shaved my arm hair off! He likes the smoothness up and down. I for one am too lazy to do stuff like that anyway.

I only shave two parts of my body and its not my arms and legs as its rather pointless since I have very fine hairs on both and its very little too.


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 20, 2007)

A long while ago I de-haired my arms with veet a couple times because one of my coworkers said guys only liked girls without arm hair. Good thing I know better now! Anyway, I decided that it'd be too much hassle to maintain and I didn't want the hair to grow back thicker, so I stopped. The hair is so fine, I don't even notice it, and who cares what guys think of my arms in the first place!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a big thing in the beauty industry. Everyone waxes their arms. It's not so much that women have hairy arms, it just feels nice to have smooth forearms. I thought it was stupid, until I tried it, now I love it.

Your arm hair doesn't grow back stubbly when you wax them. It's soft.


----------



## Momo (Apr 20, 2007)

I shaved my arms once and the hair grew back all crazy, in swirly directions, and won't lay flat anymore. I never did it again. My boyfriend is very fair and I don't have to shave anywhere that he doesn't


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I shaved my arms once and the hair grew back all crazy, in swirly directions, and won't lay flat anymore. I never did it again. haha same!!


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 25, 2007)

I like to Nair my arms every couple days before I shower because even though my arm hair isn't dark, it's rather long and I don't like having a golden fuzz halo. I've shaved 'em before, but it was a PITA so I might try waxing next.


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2007)

Anyone else? I was talking to a couple of girls at work and they all do it. It wasn't something that I ever thought of doing. I like the concept of them being smooth but just like when you shave your legs, there has to be upkeep.


----------



## sra_rocker (May 20, 2007)

I'm seeing more and more people now without arm hair, and I cringe every time!!! One of my friends does it and one time I grabbed on her arm only to be shocked by the feeling of prickles against my hand. Also, without hair, arms tend to get that splotty look that your legs sometime get. Ick. I'd rather bleach and keep the hair.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

wax it, i had a lot of fair hair on mine and now it barely grows after only 5 or 6 waxes! you dont realise how smooth your arms are til you wax






and my regrowth is super fine and weirdly lighter than normal in colour??


----------



## Solimar (May 22, 2007)

I have been shaving my arms since I was a young teenager -- I just for some reason started and I've done it ever since. I never get stubble and I've done it so much that it barely grows in anymore. I can't even remember what it's like to have arm hair. I love my arms being smooth -- I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## lglala84 (May 22, 2007)

lol....yes it's true. We live in a world where hairyness is just unacceptable. I do wax my arms because it just looks better.


----------



## farris2 (May 22, 2007)

I dont think I could do it


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

I wax my arms.


----------



## waxer (Jul 5, 2012)

hey i wax my arm for about a year now, i didnt have that much hair but it bothered me ( my mom thinks im crazy!) i do it myself and i do notice that the hair grows in less than it used to and its very thin now, i really think its worth it cuz it barly hurts at all!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 5, 2012)

In all honesty, you really should do what makes you feel good, not what others badger you into doing. Beauty is about making yourself feel good and pretty.

I don't wax mine and I have no intention of starting. I barely have the finest blonde hairs on them.


----------

